# 10 Day Red Snapper Season to Start June 1



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.wkrg.com/story/28942623/10-day-red-snapper-season-to-start-june-1

recs get 10 days
charter guys get 44


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

""This announcement is especially timely given that the Natural Resources Committee just passed the Manguson-Stevens Reauthorization Act which includes Congressman Bradley Byrne's three provisions intended to address the Red Snapper issue," said Seth Morrow from Byrne's office.

The provisions in Rep. Byrne's amendment would repeal the quota system in the Red Snapper Fishery, extend state water boundaries for each Gulf state to nine nautical miles and removes data collection and stock assessments from federal control...."

Is this true??????


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Wowwwww!!!!!!!! One weekend awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

They picked the windiest month of the year, to cut down on the harvest.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

hilton said:


> ""This announcement is especially timely given that the Natural Resources Committee just passed the Manguson-Stevens Reauthorization Act which includes Congressman Bradley Byrne's three provisions intended to address the Red Snapper issue," said Seth Morrow from Byrne's office.
> 
> The provisions in Rep. Byrne's amendment would repeal the quota system in the Red Snapper Fishery, extend state water boundaries for each Gulf state to nine nautical miles and removes data collection and stock assessments from federal control...."
> 
> Is this true??????


Yes- there is a video on Byrnes Facebook page.

The 10 days sucks but this is a big step forward for recs getting this into the MSA


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Lets see 10 days for the guys who don't profit from the public resource and 44 for the guys who, and they're starting it on a Monday....seems fair


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> Lets see 10 days for the guys who don't profit from the public resource and 44 for the guys who, and they're starting it on a Monday....seems fair


I really don't have an issue with the CFH guy being provided the opportunity to run their business and have 44 snapper days. BUT, what really is unfair is that their gain is now at my expense as a private boat owner. So as a rec, I have to park my boat in the driveway after 10 days and pay someone else to take me fishing to catch the exact same fish I could go catch on my own boat in federal waters still as a "recreational" fisherman. Complete BS-no way this can hold up as fair and equitable!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

grinderman said:


> I really don't have an issue with the CFH guy being provided the opportunity to run their business and have 44 snapper days. BUT, what really is unfair is that their gain is now at my expense as a private boat owner. So as a rec, I have to park my boat in the driveway after 10 days and pay someone else to take me fishing to catch the exact same fish I could go catch on my own boat in federal waters still as a "recreational" fisherman. Complete BS-no way this can hold up as fair and equitable!


You're so silly! You thought this had ANYTHING to do with "fair and equitable"? Money talks, and unfortunately the money that we recs spend doesn't seem to be talking loud enough. I dream about the day when the fraud perpetrated by the NMFS and NOAA gets exposed for what it is, and lawmakers let the air out of their tires. It may never happen, but i'm going to keep hoping that it will.


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> You're so silly! You thought this had ANYTHING to do with "fair and equitable"? Money talks, and unfortunately the money that we recs spend doesn't seem to be talking loud enough. I dream about the day when the fraud perpetrated by the NMFS and NOAA gets exposed for what it is, and lawmakers let the air out of their tires. It may never happen, but i'm going to keep hoping that it will.


Exactly-it was meant to sound silly because all the BS spewed from the NMFS and NOAA, and the supporters of Amend 40 was it was all about fair and equitable. How anyone actually sees this as anything other than a money grab is fooling themselves!


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

And then on day 12 or 13 we'll see all the reports on how the rec guys over fished them to the brink of extinction and that something must be done to protect them! :headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

rookie06 said:


> And then on day 12 or 13 we'll see all the reports on how the rec guys over fished them to the brink of extinction and that something must be done to protect them! :headknock:headknock:headknock


This!!!!


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

House rejected snapper bill

http://www.nola.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2015/04/house_committee_rejects_bill_t.html


----------



## bigred63 (Dec 7, 2012)

This is BS. After last year's 9 day season I swore I wouldn't stand for it. So, from now on, if a snapper is on my line, its in my boat. Screw it. Prove to me where I caught it.


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

rookie06 said:


> And then on day 12 or 13 we'll see all the reports on how the rec guys over fished them to the brink of extinction and that something must be done to protect them! :headknock:headknock:headknock


I am going to do my best to fish them to the brink of extinction!!!


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

There's a season?


----------



## bigred63 (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes, its 365 days this year!!


----------



## phillimj (May 14, 2008)

It's always snapper season on my boat


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

just curious, wondering about two things; 

1) what accountability measures are the CFH responsible for? I mean, to get something, you have to give something, correct? so are there standardized catch logs that are due XX hours after landing? are they required to have VMS installed and running by June 1st to participate? hail in/hail out? dock side intercepts? where is their "accountability"?

2) if CFH sector goes over, does the private recs get punished for the overage next season?
snookered


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

1) what accountability measures are the CFH responsible for? I mean, to get something, you have to give something, correct? so are there standardized catch logs that are due XX hours after landing? are they required to have VMS installed and running by June 1st to participate? hail in/hail out? dock side intercepts? where is their "accountability"?

*NONE!*

2) if CFH sector goes over, does the private recs get punished for the overage next season?

No, it counts against their quota, but aren't we punished enough already?


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

It will start to get interesting on June 12th.


----------



## aobenberger (Jul 27, 2006)

Local Gulf States Congressman and how they voted. Remember this at election time. I know we may not live in for example Lufkin, TX. But maybe you know someone who does.

Mr. Gohmert, TX Did Not Vote
Mr. Flemming, LA Did Not Vote
Mr. Byrne, AL Voted No


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Snookered said:


> if CFH sector goes over, does the private recs get punished for the overage next season?
> snookered


The answer is no - the private recs would be punished THIS season.

407D still requires that ALL recreational fishing must stop once the quota has been met, regardless if one sector still has quota remaining.

Just about every recreational fisherman that I know is fed up with these shenanigans and plan to totally ignore them - *"F Them" was the most common response.* It looks as though the fishermen from the 5 Gulf states will be fishing 365 day seasons this year in state AND federal waters.

This may shut down the charter fishing sooner than 45 days due to 407D.

Sector Separation accomplishes nothing.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

aobenberger said:


> Local Gulf States Congressman and how they voted. Remember this at election time. I know we may not live in for example Lufkin, TX. But maybe you know someone who does.
> 
> Mr. Gohmert, TX Did Not Vote
> Mr. Flemming, LA Did Not Vote
> Mr. Byrne, AL Voted No


I do


----------



## Captc (Jul 20, 2014)

Oyster Dog said:


> 1) what accountability measures are the CFH responsible for? I mean, to get something, you have to give something, correct? so are there standardized catch logs that are due XX hours after landing? are they required to have VMS installed and running by June 1st to participate? hail in/hail out? dock side intercepts? where is their "accountability"?
> 
> *NONE!*
> 
> ...


Yes the CFH guys do turn in what they catch after every trip. The party boats have been doing this for years. Also recreational was on a path to get 0 days this year with or without amend 40


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Captc said:


> Yes the CFH guys do turn in what they catch after every trip. The party boats have been doing this for years. Also recreational was on a path to get 0 days this year with or without amend 40


Please provide documentation of this requirement where the CFH boats MUST turn in what they catch. How and to whom do they report?

AM 40 doesn't mandate any accountability measures - it just carves out an inordinate amount of the recreational quota and gives it to the for-hire boats.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

I do..........

I am rethinking about Mr Gohmert......


----------



## Captc (Jul 20, 2014)

I know for a fact the headboats have to turn a catch report every day. I'm not sure on the little charter boats


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Captc said:


> I know for a fact the headboats have to turn a catch report every day. I'm not sure on the little charter boats


 only the headboats in the Headboat Pilot Program are required to turn in daily logs....

which boat is this you speak of?
snookered


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

here is why Fleming did not vote.........

http://www.nola.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2015/05/fleming_congress_not_going_to.html


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

IMO these guys can't fish, so they don't want you to have fun catching the snapper and the came up with all excuses and regulation to take the fun away from you. The saying 10% of fishermen catch fish in 10% of water, now is this statement wrong! If it is correct, there should be plenty of fish out there.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

trapper67 said:


> here is why Fleming did not vote.........
> 
> http://www.nola.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2015/05/fleming_congress_not_going_to.html


After reading that, I have the strong feeling that Fleming had no interest in knowing anything about the proposal, so he pretended it didn't exist until time to vote on it. Further, he's grossly out of touch with the situation, and has no concept of the animosity and greed of a large part of the commercial sector.


----------



## swimmingpoolbob (Dec 15, 2012)

If you want them to prove where it was caught you must live in some other country. I had the coast guard come out in federal waters and check our catch. They were nice guys looking for out of season and wrong size fish. If they had to prove where you caught it there would be no reason to ever check someone's fish boxes. And btw when you see them its to late.


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

swimmingpoolbob said:


> If you want them to prove where it was caught you must live in some other country. I had the coast guard come out in federal waters and check our catch. They were nice guys looking for out of season and wrong size fish. If they had to prove where you caught it there would be no reason to ever check someone's fish boxes. And btw when you see them its to late.


Has anyone ever been cited for running into federal water with their 20# state snappers?:ac550:

I know USCG does boat safety checks and game wardens check at the jetty entrance. I see very few boats out where I fish, let alone the authorities. Just curious if anyone has had the actual experience of having state snapper in federal water, and then getting cited. Especially if that citation was actually enforced.

Also, I read a lot of hypothesis that they will check your GPS path, but has that led to citations and enforcement for anyone when showing back up at the jetties with your 20# state snappers?


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

briggss1 said:


> Has anyone ever been cited for running into federal water with their 20# state snappers?:ac550:
> 
> I know USCG does boat safety checks and game wardens check at the jetty entrance. I see very few boats out where I fish, let alone the authorities. Just curious if anyone has had the actual experience of having state snapper in federal water, and then getting cited. Especially if that citation was actually enforced.
> 
> Also, I read a lot of hypothesis that they will check your GPS path, but has that led to citations and enforcement for anyone when showing back up at the jetties with your 20# state snappers?


No need to discuss this stuff on a public forum that Is heavily monitored by those who oppose us catching snapper.

There are plenty of state snapper all over Texas just gotta put in the work to find them....


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

saltaholic said:


> No need to discuss this stuff on a public forum that Is heavily monitored by those who oppose us catching snapper.
> 
> There are plenty of state snapper all over Texas just gotta put in the work to find them....


So true.... And on another note, the feds do go out in LA game warden boats out of Cameron and I have heard reports of them being out at the gardens.....they will check you offshore LA and TX.


----------



## bigred63 (Dec 7, 2012)

Also, if you legitimately caught the snapper in state waters and then travel into federal waters, you are still in violation. Simple possession of snapper in federal waters is a violation. Out of season that is...


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

bigred63 said:


> Simple possession of snapper in federal waters is a violation. Out of season that is...


Not if you pay a CFH captain to go and catch them, or pay a fish house and go out on a Dude trip where you catch them for the fish house.

You can pay to catch snapper any time you want to. That is the way the FEDs have the system set up. Go to pay to play.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

well, hopefully this months weather will get outta the way before june 1st,

WATERS FROM FREEPORT TO THE MATAGORDA SHIP CHANNEL 20 NM TO 60 NM-
WATERS FROM HIGH ISLAND TO FREEPORT 20 TO 60 NM-
335 PM CDT TUE MAY 5 2015

...SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY IN EFFECT THROUGH LATE TONIGHT...

.TONIGHT...SOUTHEAST WINDS NEAR 20 KNOTS. SEAS 5 TO 7 FEET WITH
OCCASIONAL SEAS UP TO 8 FEET.
.WEDNESDAY...SOUTHEAST WINDS AROUND 15 KNOTS. SEAS 4 TO 6 FEET
WITH OCCASIONAL SEAS UP TO 7 FEET.
.WEDNESDAY NIGHT...SOUTHEAST WINDS AROUND 15 KNOTS. SEAS 4 TO
5 FEET WITH OCCASIONAL SEAS UP TO 6 FEET.
.THURSDAY...SOUTHEAST WINDS NEAR 15 KNOTS. SEAS 4 TO 5 FEET WITH
OCCASIONAL SEAS UP TO 6 FEET.
.THURSDAY NIGHT...SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO
5 FEET.
.FRIDAY...SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET.
.FRIDAY NIGHT...SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 4 TO 5 FEET
WITH OCCASIONAL SEAS UP TO 6 FEET.
.SATURDAY...SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS INCREASING TO 15 TO
20 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 4 TO 5 FEET WITH OCCASIONAL SEAS
UP TO 6 FEET.
.SATURDAY NIGHT...SOUTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 5 TO
6 FEET WITH OCCASIONAL SEAS UP TO 7 FEET.
.SUNDAY...SOUTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 5 TO 6 FEET WITH
OCCASIONAL SEAS UP TO 7 FEET.
.SUNDAY NIGHT...SOUTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 4 TO 6 FEET
WITH OCCASIONAL SEAS UP TO 7 FEET. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

My calendar and vacation are set in stone.....ill have the bertram out there


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

trapper67 said:


> here is why Fleming did not vote.........
> 
> http://www.nola.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2015/05/fleming_congress_not_going_to.html


 dangit! somebody got to him, and lied to him, and bought his "non-vote"....

stock assessments need to be done, and NOAA is slacking on that task? WELCOME TO THE FREAKING PARTY FLEMING!!!!

however, it's painfully obvious that the seafood lobby got to him and threatened the life of his dog or something, as he is completely mis-informed about the commercial vs. private sectors regarding states control.....they are proposed to stay with the IFQ system with NOAA/NMFS, status quo for their system, and state control has NOTHING to do with commercials, but they stuck their noses in there anyway.....

I had nothing against commercial fishermen and their industry, it's a necessary part of commerce and a way of life....

I said "HAD".....they're lobbying against private recs, openly.....this means *WAR*...
snookered


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

I wish they'd put a provision in that all snapper had to be harvested in 250' plus of water so we can get some of our scamp and grouper spots back. Couldn't get past them in 425' of water that use to be a great grouper hole.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

*deep*

With you Catn. Dropped 4 lines in 390' on Saturday and pulled up 8 10+ lb snaps. 3 circle hooks completely swallowed. Of course all properly vented and released to feed the sharks.


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

hilton said:


> The answer is no - the private recs would be punished THIS season.
> 
> 407D still requires that ALL recreational fishing must stop once the quota has been met, regardless if one sector still has quota remaining.
> 
> ...


The Headboat Pilot Program had a similar restriction, but did you see any of them quit fishing last year. NOAA never declared the quota met, so they kept fishing but the rec season was over anyway.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

So is the season dates set now?


----------



## Makomecrazy (Mar 29, 2012)

http://www.chron.com/sports/outdoors/article/Red-snapper-season-could-be-shortest-yet-6063392.php

Article in the Houston Chronicle.


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

Unconstitutional?


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Can someone please explain to me what the requirements are to get 44 days? If, hypothetically, I was a licensed charter boat captain, could I fish 44 days?

This is so dang confusing if someone could clarify that would really be helpful.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

blaze 'em said:


> Can someone please explain to me what the requirements are to get 44 days? If, hypothetically, I was a licensed charter boat captain, could I fish 44 days?
> 
> This is so dang confusing if someone could clarify that would really be helpful.


You have to be a licensed charter captain and own a federally permitted boat.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

.


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

At this point idk why any of you guys even argue about the season lol, F em, just fish in state waters, international water, whatever, keep what u want, use your imagination and hide filets, whatever, it aint that hard, been doing it since it got crazy and have no intention of stopping, they dont check that much anyway, its worth the risk, then u can fish 365, screw em, im done with it, i actully think they should just go ahead and close it completly, may as well get it over with, plenty of room in big boats to hide em you just cant be an idiot about it and hide it under the drinks in the bottom of the cooler duhhhhh


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

awally said:


> At this point idk why any of you guys even argue about the season lol, F em, just fish in state waters, international water, whatever, keep what u want, use your imagination and hide filets, whatever, it aint that hard, been doing it since it got crazy and have no intention of stopping, they dont check that much anyway, its worth the risk, then u can fish 365, screw em, im done with it, i actully think they should just go ahead and close it completly, may as well get it over with, plenty of room in big boats to hide em you just cant be an idiot about it and hide it under the drinks in the bottom of the cooler duhhhhh


LOL and dont mix them with the drinks! I hate that, fishy beer cans suck!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

snapper talk on outdoor show now http://player.radio.com/listen/station/sportsradio-610


----------



## CatFUZZ (Jan 14, 2014)

Kudos to Capt. Mickey for having Mr. Hilton on to give a voice of reason to the outdoor radio listeners. I know, personally, that I am probably like most of the general outdoorsman where I know the basics, I have a sense that I am being cheated on the Snapper issue, but I am just not very familiar with the political rhetoric associated with the issue. Mr Hilton you did a fantastic job of breaking down the issue and helping create a better understanding of what needs to be done. Good job, man!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

CatFUZZ said:


> Kudos to Capt. Mickey for having Mr. Hilton on to give a voice of reason to the outdoor radio listeners. I know, personally, that I am probably like most of the general outdoorsman where I know the basics, I have a sense that I am being cheated on the Snapper issue, but I am just not very familiar with the political rhetoric associated with the issue. Mr Hilton you did a fantastic job of breaking down the issue and helping create a better understanding of what needs to be done. Good job, man!


Yes great work Hilton!

It's a good thing to get more people to understand what's really going on


----------

